

Scheme without special forms - JadeNB
http://mainisusuallyafunction.blogspot.com/2012/04/scheme-without-special-forms.html

======
JadeNB
This is an implementation of (as the name suggests!) Scheme without special
forms, inspired by John Shutt's Kernel language. See
<http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~jshutt/kernel.html>, <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/1680>, and <http://fexpr.blogspot.com> for more discussion,
and [http://axisofeval.blogspot.com/2011/09/kernel-
underground.ht...](http://axisofeval.blogspot.com/2011/09/kernel-
underground.html) for implementations.

